# Bißfestes Vorfach



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. November 2014)

Also da ich in letzter Zeit immer Überbisse von Hechte(n) habe brauch ich was bißfestes.Wer kann helfen? Da ich sehr fein fische will ich aber kein Abschleppseil an den Haken binden,|kopfkrat also es sollte (muss) schon flexibel sein und die 0,15 nicht überschreiten da die barsche dickes Vorfach nicht mögen .... |uhoh:
brauche tipps wo wie was

und jetzt seid ihr dran


----------



## Franky (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Kein Problem!
Flexonit 1x19 in 0,15 mm gibts!


----------



## vermesser (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ich habe für solche Zwecke ein 4kg Titan, das mich noch nie im Stich ließ: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sanger-Iron-...elsport_Angelschnüre&var=&hash=item4189ebef86


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich habe für solche Zwecke ein 4kg Titan, das mich noch nie im Stich ließ: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sanger-Iron-Claw-P-F-S-Raubfisch-Titan-Vorfach-Titanium-Leader-/281486815110?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&var=&hash=item4189ebef86



leider zu dick und hat wirbel am ende soll aber an den haken gebunden werden ...jaich weis ich bin besch..... aber


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Franky schrieb:


> Kein Problem!
> Flexonit 1x19 in 0,15 mm gibts!



ja danke habe ich bei ebay gesehen aber das Foto war mit 0,20 drauf irgendwas stimmt da nicht.....


----------



## Conchoolio (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Flexonit ist das beste Vorfachmaterial, welches ich bis jetzt gefischt habe. 1 mit Sternchen. 1x19 oder 7x7 ganz egal alles wirklich gut. Leider auch recht teuer.


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

na ich hab hir zum zander und barsch angeln auf der aspius vorne das 11kg, 7x7 flexonit dran..... hat den barsch und zander noch nie gestört ....... selbst die stinger mach ich aus den resten....... funzt immer ..ich würde wenn feiner das 6.8kg. zeugs nehmen


----------



## Hennesee81 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ich nehm Kevlar Vorfächer. Funktioniert auch super. Ist sogar knotbar und hat keine Probleme mit Hechten.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...nker-stainless-steel--6kg----1x7-----5m-.html

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...blinker-soft-wire-9kg------7x7-------5m-.html

je 5 Meter, 

find´ ich nicht teuer, hält auch ne Ewigkeit.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

das von profiblinker sieht gut aus werde das mal probieren....

 habe es schon mit kev versucht da wollen die barsche manchmal nicht so recht als wenn es scheucht auch mit hardmono lief es nicht so gut bin dann auf fluocarbon zurück da liefs wieder super nur ab und an kommt so nen blöder esox vorbei und peng....


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

ich benutze auch zum Zanderangeln das selbstgemachte 7x7 und habe festgestellt, das es zumindest bei mir keine (großen) Einschränkungen gibt.


----------



## paulmeyers (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...nker-stainless-steel--6kg----1x7-----5m-.html

Das hier hab ich, entweder getzwizzelt oder geknotet. Geht beides super. 

Kann man keine Verwarnung für Leute aussprechen die immernoch Kevlar und Hardmono für Hechte empfehlen?


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...nker-stainless-steel--6kg----1x7-----5m-.html
> 
> Das hier hab ich, entweder getzwizzelt oder geknotet. Geht beides super.
> 
> Kann man keine Verwarnung für Leute aussprechen die immernoch Kevlar und Hardmono für Hechte empfehlen?




Schau mal hier ... 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4239490&postcount=9


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Das Profiblinker 7x7 ist, pardon, der letzte Mist.
Das Zeug darf keinen einzigen Stein sehn, sonst hat man gleich Faserrisse.
AUsserdem ist die 9kg-Variante noch ziemlich dick, wird auch noch gute 0.30 haben.


----------



## paulmeyers (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier ...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4239490&postcount=9




Ja? Ich benutz das selbe und finde es auch ganz gut.


----------



## Hennesee81 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...nker-stainless-steel--6kg----1x7-----5m-.html
> 
> Das hier hab ich, entweder getzwizzelt oder geknotet. Geht beides super.
> 
> Kann man keine Verwarnung für Leute aussprechen die immernoch Kevlar und Hardmono für Hechte empfehlen?




Wo ist das Problem mit Kevlar bei Hecht? Frage ist ernst gemeint. Hatte da noch nie Probleme.


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Es ist nicht hechtsicher *popcornauspack*


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Wenn Kevlar mit Geschossen fertig wird, verkraftet es auch locker Hechtzähne!!!"!"§§$§!111


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Gummibärchen werden auch mit geschossen fertig bei entsprechender dicke


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

@Hennesee
Mir hat Ende der 80er ein großer Zander das Kevelar abgebissen, da lag der Fisch schon am Ufer.
Ein Hecht schneidet das noch schneller ab!
Und wenn du damit schon Hechte gelandet hast, dann nur weil du Glück hattest, oder in dem Fall die Hechte!
Fazit, unötiger Schrott!



> Wenn Kevlar mit Geschossen fertig wird, verkraftet es auch locker Hechtzähne!!!



Quatsch!

Jürgen


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Kevlar klingt aber viel geiler.

EDIT: Taxi, war doch nurn Scherz.
Aber schon lustig, dass man hier jeden Quatsch ernst nimmt.
Stark einseitige Bandbreite hier


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



> Kevlar klingt aber viel geiler.


Stimmt auch wieder!

Noch zum Thema.
Ich fische an einem, im Sommer glaskaren Baggersee, mit Sichtweite bis 7/8m und selbst unter diesen Verhältnissen sind die Barsche nicht vorfachscheu.
Stahl/Titan, oder auch Wolframvorfächer in Stärken von 5-6 kg werden von mir verwendet.
Wobei ich kein Titan mehr benutze, zumindest kein gequetschtes, dass hat mich ein paar Wobbler gekostet, weil das Zeugs ohne Vorwarnung an der Hülse bricht.
Die großen Barsche fange ich als Beifang beim Hechtfischen, sogar auf Vorfächer bis 12Kg!
Hauptsache diese sind unauffällig gefärbt, also brünniert oder schwarz,
glänzend geht gar nicht.

Jürgen


----------



## stroker (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Hallo !


Ich mache meine Vorfächer selber.
Ich benutze Greys Prola 7 kg 25 Meter 9,90.
Ich fange gut Zander und Hechte sowieso

Multiflex habe ich auch schon versucht ist mir aber etwas 
zu steif.


MfG


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Kevlar klingt aber viel geiler.
> 
> EDIT: Taxi, war doch nurn Scherz.
> Aber schon lustig, dass man hier jeden Quatsch ernst nimmt.
> Stark einseitige Bandbreite hier


Ochmenno ich hatte mich schon auf ne "hardmono diskussion" gefreut *popcornwiedereinpack*


----------



## Hann. Münden (11. November 2014)

*Flexonit 1x19 , 4,5kg Tragkraft*

Benutze an meiner UL-Rute ebenso Flexonit 1x19, 4,5kg.  Stört die Barsche nicht.
1: dünn,flexibel
2: Rotbraune Farbe, was Unterwasser für das Fischauge relativ unauffällig ist.

Damit habe ich letzte Woche erst wieder 2 Hechte gezogen.

Selbst an meiner schweren Gummifischausrüstung mit Flexonit 1x19&11,5kg Tragkraft beißen die Barsche, wenn  dementsprechend kleinere Köder dran baumeln.


----------



## Fr33 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Noch feiner wird's mit Drennan 7Strand. Fische das in 6,8KG auf Zander und Hecht am Rhein...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem mit Kevlar bei Hecht? Frage ist ernst gemeint. Hatte da noch nie Probleme.



Besser als auf dieser Seite kann man die Problematik eigentlich nicht beschreiben:
http://www.hecht-angeln.com/vorfachmaterialien/


----------



## Fr33 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Jop.... Kevlar (Name von DuPont) bzw. Aramid hat wunderbare Eigenschaften wenn es um Tragkraft und reissfestigkeit geht. Nicht umsonst werden daraus Schutzwesten usw. gefertigt. Aber ein Hecht schneidet dir Kevlar so schnell durch, die man Kevlar mit einer Schere oder Messer kappt...


----------



## pike-81 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Besser als auf dieser Seite kann man die Problematik eigentlich nicht beschreiben:
> http://www.hecht-angeln.com/vorfachmaterialien/




Geiler Link. Danke.


----------



## Hennesee81 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Danke für die Info. Hab bis jetzt immer mit Kevlar gefischt und nie Probleme gehabt. Werd ich mir mal was anderes suchen.


----------



## Franky (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

[/INDENT]





Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Hab bis jetzt immer mit Kevlar gefischt und nie Probleme gehabt. Werd ich mir mal was anderes suchen.



Ich hatte einmal ein Problem mit Kevlar als  Vorfach. Das war Anfang der 90er, als es als "das" Trendmaterial vom Fachhändler gepriesen wurde. Der Hecht durchtrennte es vor meinen Augen im Kescher. Für mich "damals" unfassbar, unglaublich - konnte nicht sein. #d War aber so! Mein Händler wollte es partout nicht glauben, bis ich das Zeug einmal kurz über eine Steinkante zog, die wesentlich stumpfer als Hechtzähne war.

Von da ab habe ich ausschließlich wieder Stahlvorfach genommen und werde weiterhin dabei bleiben! Flexonit in 1x19 fürs Spinnfischen und in 7x7 als Vorfach für/mit Köfi...


----------



## Pupser (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Kevlar nur noch gelegentlich auf Aal. Entweder pur, oder als Kombi mit Mono.
Für Hecht taugt's keinen Schuss Pulver.


----------



## Hennesee81 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ist das 1X19 wirklich knotbar wie es in der Beschreibung steht? 7X7 ist ja nicht knotbar, zumindest nicht das was ich habe.


----------



## Franky (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Kommt auf den "Knoten" an! 
Generell ist kein Stahl zu "knoten". Damit Knoten halten, muss sich das Material bekneifen, und das kann dieses Zeug (egal ob 1x7, 1x19, 7x7, 7x19 etc) aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften halt nicht.
Man kann jedoch so ziemlich jedes multifiles Stahlvorfach "twizzeln" (wenn man das als "knoten" bezeichnen will) und so auf Quetschhülsen oder Spleißtechnik verzichten. 
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/sta1.htm


----------



## Hennesee81 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ist das besser als Quetschülsen?


----------



## Franky (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Scheiden sich die Geister. 
Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. Ich sehe für mich den Vorteil beim Quetschen, dass die Verbindung recht klein ist (und somit "flexibler" bleibt) und ich u. a. Einhänger mit viel Druck möglichst stramm befestigen kann und somit ein Verrutschen und Vertüdeln verhindere.


----------



## Hennesee81 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Gut danke, dann werd ich ds 1X19 mal mit Hülsen fürs Spinnen versuchen.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Manchmal fädel ich das 7x7 durch den Wirbel mehrfach und verdrille es. Ein Tropfen Superkleber fixiert das Ganze.

Ansonsten nehme ich die kleinsten Hülsen zum Quetschen und mache da auch einen Tropfen Glue drauf. beides 100 nicht genickt und durchrutschfest.


----------



## paulmeyers (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Also ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut was ich für Stahl knote:
http://www.profiblinker.de/de/Vorfa...r-5-Meter/Soft-Wire-Stahlvorfaecher-5m-bronze

Das SoftWire von PB in 5KG, das wird 2 mal durch den Snap/Wirbel geführt und mit einem Grinner mit 2 Windungen geknotet, den etwas längeren Überhang twizzel ich dann. Die Verbindung ist zwar recht lang aber einigermaßen dünn, weich und krautsicher. Vielleicht probier ich das auch mal mit Sekundenkleber aus.
Nur getziwizzelt (?) müssen die Überhänge die man verwendet sehr lang sein. Nur Knoten reicht, ist aber wesentlich unsauberer.
Es gibt auch Leute die Titan knoten, das ist mir aber zu heikel.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Auf Barsch verwende ich an der Normalspinne das dünnste Drennan 7-Strand getwizzelt. Extrem dünn und in Verbindung mit entsprechenden Kleinteilen sehr unauffällig.

Am Carolina-Rig hab ich das Drennan Softstrand, ebenfalls in der dünnsten Stärke - das ist ne Runde weicher als das normale 1x7 von Drennan.

Dies aber mit Quetschhülsen, da es sich nicht richtig twizzeln lässt. Twizzeln geht nur mit richtigem 1x7, 7x7 oder 1x19 sind dafür zu weich.

Das Softstrand lässt sich laut Hersteller auch mit nem 3-Windungen-Grinner knoten. Das hält aber deutlich schlechter als gequetscht (vor allem bei den dünnsten Durchmessern) - hat bei meinen Zugtests vergleichsweise deutlich schneller kapituliert. Insofern quetsche ich das ausschließlich. Die kleinsten Drennan-Quetschhülsen sind aber ebenfalls sehr unauffällig.

Und von Ausglühen bei 7x7 oder 1x19 rate ich dringend ab, das schwächt das Material extrem - Ausglühen auch beim 1x7-Twizzeln nur zwecks besserer Fixierung ganz am Ende des kürzeren herumgewickelten Endes, aber NICHT an Stellen, die direkt unter Last kommen.

Kevlar ist Müll, allerhöchstens in Ultra-Stärke als Wallervorfach zu gebrauchen. 

Hab ich schon in den frühen 90ern ausrangiert, als das damals in Mode kam - mein damaliger Jugendleiter riet mir von dem Zeug ab und hats zur Demonstration nem abgeschlagenen Hecht durch die Zähne gezogen. 

Da wars dann sofort vorbei mit meiner jugendlichen "Hightech-Begeisterung" - zum Glück, bevor mir damit "live" ein Hecht abgerissen wäre.

Seitdem nur noch Stahl, Titan traue ich nicht übern Weg. Hardmono hab ich lediglich in Stärke 1,6 mm/180 kg an der Wallerspinne als Vorfach.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

so habe jetzt was bekommen was 0,13mm ist ist ein Schweine teures zeugs lässt sich schwer knoten und wird am woende erprobt und dann mal sehen obs barsche fängt und wenn dann hecht kommt lass ich mich überraschen.


----------



## Franky (13. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Bedenke bitte, dass Stahlvorfächer unter Schocklast schnell brechen. ZU dünn ist dann auch nicht sinnvoll!


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Drum am besten vor Gebrauch einen sorgfältigen Zugtest für jedes einzelne Vorfach machen, damit nix Defizitäres mit ans Wasser kommt.

Und bei der geringsten Beschädigung sofort austauschen.

Dann gibts auch mit dünnem Stahl für die Barschspinne nur sehr wenig Ärger.

Ist natürlich auch keine 100-Prozent-Garantie (die gibts ohnehin nie), aber potenzielle Probleme lassen sich so größtenteils vermeiden.

Mehr als sinnvoll Material wählen, möglichst sauber verarbeiten, testen und ggf. gleich austauschen = maximale Mühe geben kann man dann auch nicht mehr machen.

Wenn evtl. Schlauch zum Stabilisieren über die Quetschhülsen gezogen wird, empfiehlt sich durchsichtiger, damit man Beschädigungen im Quetschbereich gleich bzw. leichter erkennen kann. Das ist zudem unauffälliger als schwarzer Schlauch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem mit Kevlar bei Hecht? Frage ist ernst gemeint. Hatte da noch nie Probleme.


Meine Frage wäre, welches Kevlar genau du denn hernimmst?
Es gibt solche und solche, so vor gut 20 Jahren hatte ich mal welches was es heute nicht mehr gibt, und das hielt alles aus. Danach kamen vermehrt welche, die in der Art einer dicken Dyneema-Schnur gemacht waren, und die hielten bei Schneidtests z.B. überhaupt nicht mehr gut, nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Franky schrieb:


> Bedenke bitte, dass Stahlvorfächer unter Schocklast schnell brechen. ZU dünn ist dann auch nicht sinnvoll!



ja klar meine rolle hat ne bremse...deine auch????:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



esox02 schrieb:


> so habe jetzt was bekommen was 0,13mm ist ist ein Schweine teures zeugs lässt sich schwer knoten und wird am woende erprobt und dann mal sehen obs barsche fängt und wenn dann hecht kommt lass ich mich überraschen.



bin jetzt bei 0,16 angelangt das hält sonntag wird getestet das 1. war nicht 0,13 sondern 0,075 und das war gar nichts aber sehr dünn....aber nicht knotenfest


----------



## Franky (13. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



esox02 schrieb:


> ja klar meine rolle hat ne bremse...deine auch????:q:q:q



Hatse :m
Ich rede ja auch von Schockbelastung und nicht permanentem Zug... 
Wenn durcht einem schnellen Anschlag die Trägheit der Bremse selbige zu spät reagieren lässt, knackt Dir die Beschleunigung das Stahlseil.
U. a. wird daher beim Jerken auch extrem dickes Stahlvorfach bzw. Spinnstangen verwendet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Franky schrieb:


> Hatse :m
> Ich rede ja auch von Schockbelastung und nicht permanentem Zug...



ja deswegen fein einstellen das kein schock entsteht.....|bigeyes


----------



## Kauli11 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Drum am besten vor Gebrauch einen sorgfältigen Zugtest für jedes einzelne Vorfach machen, damit nix Defizitäres mit ans Wasser kommt.
> 
> Und bei der geringsten Beschädigung sofort austauschen.
> 
> ...



Von Schlauch über Knoten ziehen halte ich gar nichts mehr.

Habe das vor Jahren mal bei 7x7 Seven Strend gemacht.
Nach dem Angeln das Vorfach zusammengerollt und für den nächsten Ansitz verstaut.
Ca.14 Tage später das Gerödel für das Angeln zusammengesucht,das Stahlvorfach zum Glück noch im Keller auf Zug getestet und dann zerrissen!
In den Schläuchen,die ich über die Knoten gezogen hatte,ist ein Wasserrest verblieben und hatte den Stahl in den 14 Tagen verrosten lassen, sodass ich es mit der Hand zerreißen konnte.
Seitdem kommt bei mir kein Schlauch mehr über den Knoten.|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



esox02 schrieb:


> ja deswegen fein einstellen das kein schock entsteht.....|bigeyes



 Dann gibt die Bremse bereits bereits beim Anschlag Schnur frei und dein Anschlag verpufft....


----------



## Hennesee81 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre, welches Kevlar genau du denn hernimmst?
> 
> Es gibt solche und solche, so vor gut 20 Jahren hatte ich mal welches was es heute nicht mehr gibt, und das hielt alles aus. Danach kamen vermehrt welche, die in der Art einer dicken Dyneema-Schnur gemacht waren, und die hielten bei Schneidtests z.B. überhaupt nicht mehr gut, nicht empfehlenswert.




Hatte noch welches von Jenzi. Das gibt es glaub ich nicht mehr. Wie gesagt, nie Probleme bei Hechten gehabt. Sowohl beim Spinnen als auch bei Köfis nicht. 

Hab mir jetzt mal das 7x7 geholt und teste das mal.


----------



## Franky (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dann gibt die Bremse bereits bereits beim Anschlag Schnur frei und dein Anschlag verpufft....



Exakt - so sieht das aus! Stichwort: Trägheit(smoment)...
Deswegen ist meine Bremse (zumindest meistens ) korrekt (und nicht "fein") eingestellt


----------



## Hennesee81 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/14/23a48f1dc290e84af4d83fade863e362.jpg

Diese hier hab ich. Und das Flexonit 7x7


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

danke, das von AHF-Leitner hab ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.
Bild vom Faden selber wäre noch schön 
Müßte das sein, erkennt man aber keine Details.
http://www.tackle-import.com/AHF-Leitner-Kevlar

Ist schon mal recht teuer dafür, das ist eher gut für die Qualitätserwartung.
Ich habe mit einem sehr grob geknüpften dunkelgrünen gute Erfahrungen, alle feingewebten gleichmäßigen gingen dagegen schnell auf.
Die Bruchgefahr bei Stahl durch Knicken, Quetschhülsen, Schock usw. ist eben auch nicht unerheblich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

will aber eigentlich keine hechte da mache ich meine stahlvorfächer selber und teste die auch mit ner Federwaage von 12,5 kg Zugkraft wenns hält ist gut wenns kaputtgeht kommts in müll.....

 ich will auf barsche angeln und habe mit überbeisser Probleme...wenn ich nen tau nehme fange ich keine barsche mehr...das ist mein Problem ....ich will keine hechte  denn dafür fahre ich wo anders hin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

so heute kam der anruf kann mein Vorfach abholen ...kann jetzt nur sagen hechte ihr könnt kommen ...das ist ja so was von goil|bigeyes #6das kann man knoten und auch an haken binden hätte ich nie gedacht.....es solls noch feiner geben und der herr am tel sagte er will versuchen es zu bekommen. das wäre dann das allergrößte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

den gufi an die Türklinke gehängt und mal probeweise angehauen(meine frau sagte ich spinne)der schock blieb aus und das stahlvorfach heil......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ich war gestern bei 'nem Kumpel im Angelladen und da hingen iwelche Monovorfächer in ca. 0,40-0,50er Stärke, entwickelt von einem Strehlow, die sind 100% sicher gegen scharfe Raubfischzähne!


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Legenden der Leidenschaft


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei 'nem Kumpel im Angelladen und da hingen iwelche Monovorfächer in ca. 0,40-0,50er Stärke, entwickelt von einem Strehlow, die sind 100% sicher gegen scharfe Raubfischzähne!



ja aber fischt doch mal mit dem tau auf barsche.....


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



> entwickelt von einem Strehlow, die sind 100% sicher gegen scharfe Raubfischzähne!


Da muss man nur ganz arg dran glauben, dann geht das schon!

@Esox, sehe ich richtig, dass dein neues Vorfachstahl silber glänzend ist?
Ich habe wie im Thread weiter vorn schon geschrieben, im klaren Wasser, keine Scheuchwirkung bei dunklen, braunen, Vorfächeren feststellen können.
Nur mit silbrig glänzendem Material keine Bisse bekommen, nicht einmal mehr richtige Nachläufer. des öfteren konnte ich beobachten, dass dem Köder wenn überhaupt, nur mit gehörigem Abstand gefolgt wurde, jedenfalls viel argwöhnischer, als bei farblich angepasstem Vorfach.
Selbst silbrige Wirbel können auf Barsche verdächtig wirken.
Richtig verstehen tue ich das auch nicht, da sie ja auch auf silberne Spinner beissen?
Probier es aus, würde mich interessieren, wie das bei dir läuft?
Wenn es doch nicht fuktioniert, dann kannst du kurzfristig zum Edding greifen!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da muss man nur ganz arg dran glauben, dann geht das schon!



Warum so sarkastisch, daß steht da sicher nicht zum Spaß genau so auf der Tüte!:q


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



> Warum so sarkastisch, daß steht da sicher nicht zum Spaß genau so auf der Tüte!:q



Der Typ würde auch die Haare seiner Oma als raubfischsicheres Vorfach verscherbeln und genügend Tube-Jünger würden ihm das, im Sinne des Wortes, "abkaufen"!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Typ würde auch die Haare seiner Oma als raubfischsicheres Vorfach verscherbeln und genügend Tube-Jünger würden ihm das, im Sinne des Wortes, "abkaufen"!
> 
> Jürgen



Du hast einfach kein Vertrauen in die essenzielle Anständigkeit der Kultur des weißen Mannes.:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da muss man nur ganz arg dran glauben, dann geht das schon!
> 
> @Esox, sehe ich richtig, dass dein neues Vorfachstahl silber glänzend ist?
> Ich habe wie im Thread weiter vorn schon geschrieben, im klaren Wasser, keine Scheuchwirkung bei dunklen, braunen, Vorfächeren feststellen können.
> ...



hi Jürgen es ist silbergrau nur der blitz hat es so aussehen lassen notfals nehm ich ein edding...werde es morgen oder sonntag testen....


----------



## Franky (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du hast einfach kein Vertrauen in die essenzielle Anständigkeit der Kultur des weißen Mannes.:q



Amen, Bruder... :vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Franky schrieb:


> Kommt auf den "Knoten" an!
> Generell ist kein Stahl zu "knoten". Damit Knoten halten, muss sich das Material bekneifen, und das kann dieses Zeug (egal ob 1x7, 1x19, 7x7, 7x19 etc) aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften halt nicht.




Ich "knote" 1x7 Seven Strand seit Jahren! 
Das Geheimnis: Nur eine einizge Windung machen und zuziehen. Das Material "verkeilt" sich regelrecht ineinander, das hält bombig.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ja ´n Achterknoten halt, ne?


----------



## BiG_Appl3 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Mit einem Fluorcarbon vorfach könntest du es probieren. Je nach Größe der hechte und gewählter Stärke sollte das gehen


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Bis ein FC Vorfach wirklich "Hechtsicher" ist-  biste bei Durchmessern angelangt, die ein BigGame Angler verwendet. Das Problem beim Hecht sind und bleiben die Zahnplatten mit den hunderten Zähnen.... egal welches Material (außer Metall) da drüber rubbelt - es wird in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



BiG_Appl3 schrieb:


> Mit einem Fluorcarbon vorfach könntest du es probieren. Je nach Größe der hechte und gewählter Stärke sollte das gehen



FC ist in gebräuchlichen Stärken nicht Hechtsicher. Hierzu gibt es genug Beispiele und Diskussionen hier im Board. 

Schade, das diese Antwort immer wieder kommt.


Der TE hat jetzt sein hechtsicheres Vorfach. 7x7/ 1x7


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

und es fängt sogar...ja gestern auf dem wasser gewesen und es ist nicht anders wie 0.25 fluocarbon nur ist es jetzt bissfest.der gufi läuft gut unddaich das sogar noch dünner bekomme ...hoffe ich kann es nur noch besser werden


----------



## Fr33 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



esox02 schrieb:


> gestern auf dem wasser gewesen und *es ist nicht anders wie 0.25 fluocarbon nur ist es jetzt bissfest*.der gufi läuft gut unddaich das sogar noch dünner bekomme ...hoffe ich kann es nur noch besser werden





Wie heisst denn das neue Zaubermaterial?


----------



## Topper Harley (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wie heisst denn das neue Zaubermaterial?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen. Ich bin ja auch zurzeit am schauen welches Vorfachmaterial ich hier in Stralsund nutze. Letztens erst an nem 0,36er Fluo mit nem richtig dicken Biss beim Dropshotten die komplette Montage verloren. Da ärgert man sich wie die Pest und auch über den armen Fisch der dann mit der Montage rumflitzt. Dabei hofft man das er dies noch rausbekam!!

Nun wollte ich mal mit 60/70er FC probieren, das sollte schon anständig Hechtsicher sein, meine Erfahrung kann ich ja gerne abgeben wenn ich mal einen dicken Hecht landen kann und ob mir die Zander und Barsche dennoch nicht fernbleiben!!


Fluocarbon wollte ich auch gerne nutzen, weil in Stralsund z. B. im Hafen nur noch Blei erlaubt ist, welches mindestens 30cm vom Harken entfernt ist. Somit sind nur noch Rigs wie z. B. Carolina und Dropshot im gebrauch und beim DropShot sollte man die Vorfächer ja noch Knoten können.
Beim 70er Fluo war das Knoten bisher noch kein Problem, hat aber an Steifigkeit gut zugelegt.

Also mal schauen was die Erfahrung damit zeigt!!


----------



## pike-81 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Moinsen!
Du kannst Montagen mit hechtsicherem Material auch mit Klemmhülsen verarbeiten, wenn es zu dick oder steif wird. 
Ist bei DS usw. kein Problem.


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Hallo,

ich nutze das FC in 55er Stärke von MB-Fishing seit einiger Zeit und kann nur sagen EMPFEHLENSWERT#6...absolut Hechtsicher...konnte an dem Vorfach 10 Hechte am Stück fangen ohne dass es ernsthaft beschädigt wurde....auch einen Wels von 136cm konnte ich damit problemlos drillen..allerdings habe ich danach das Vorfach gewechselt, da es leichte Blessuren hatte, aber nie Gefahr drohte zu reißen. Wirklich gutes Material dass sich sogar noch ganz gut knoten lässt , ich selbst nutze aber Quetschhülsen.

Gruß


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nutze das FC in 55er Stärke von MB-Fishing seit einiger Zeit und kann nur sagen EMPFEHLENSWERT#6...absolut Hechtsicher...konnte an dem Vorfach 10 Hechte am Stück fangen ohne dass es ernsthaft beschädigt wurde....



Bitte nicht!#q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nutze das FC in 55er Stärke von MB-Fishing seit einiger Zeit und kann nur sagen EMPFEHLENSWERT#6...absolut Hechtsicher...



Bei solchen Statements geht mir der Hut hoch!
FC ist absolut nicht hechtsicher. Das ist kein gefühltes Wissen, sondern ein nachweislicher Fakt. 

Ein Kollege im Fischereiverein hat dieses Jahr auch schon einen 80er Hecht beim Reinkurbeln von Schwimmbrot mit 20er Mono gefangen. Deshalb käme auch niemand auf die Idee, 20er Mono als hechtsicher einzustufen.

Du hast einfach Glück gehabt.


----------



## Topper Harley (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei solchen Statements geht mir der Hut hoch!
> FC ist absolut nicht hechtsicher. Das ist kein gefühltes Wissen, sondern ein nachweislicher Fakt.
> 
> Ein Kollege im Fischereiverein hat dieses Jahr auch schon einen 80er Hecht beim Reinkurbeln von Schwimmbrot mit 20er Mono gefangen. Deshalb käme auch niemand auf die Idee, 20er Mono als hechtsicher einzustufen.
> ...



An nem 0,36er Fluo hab ich auch schon paar Hecht an der Nase rausgezogen und beim nächsten alles verloren. Ich glaube auch nicht das 0,55er FC da schon genug wäre

Daher habe ich mir nun erstmal 70er FC besorgt um das mal zu testen. Ich liebe es halt mit Dropshot zu angeln. Wenn das nicht halten sollte, werd ich wohl mal mit Titan und Klemmhülsen arbeiten!!


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei solchen Statements geht mir der Hut hoch!
> FC ist absolut nicht hechtsicher. Das ist kein gefühltes Wissen, sondern ein nachweislicher Fakt.
> 
> Ein Kollege im Fischereiverein hat dieses Jahr auch schon einen 80er Hecht beim Reinkurbeln von Schwimmbrot mit 20er Mono gefangen. Deshalb käme auch niemand auf die Idee, 20er Mono als hechtsicher einzustufen.
> ...


Was erzählst du hier??20er Mono???Wir reden von 55er hechterprobtem FC und nicht von 20er Mono...Ich nutze seit über 1 Jahr jetzt das 55er FC als Vorfach an der Elbe und an See'n. Und ich habe nicht ein einziges Mal Probleme damit gehabt. mittlweile nutzen es auch einige meiner Freunde ebenfalls ohne Probleme...also kann ich aus meiner(unserer) Erfahrung sagen das es hechtsicher ist. 100% hechtsicher ist letztlich kein FC,kein Stahl und auch kein Titan. Aber für die Angelei auf Hecht kann ich das 55er FC empfehlen. Kannst deinen Hut also wieder aufsetzen.|wavey:

Gruß


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Von diesem spreche ich...

http://www.mb-fishing.de/?site=shop&cat=55&details=21


----------



## Wogner Sepp (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Immer wieder die gleiche Leier-.-

"Noch nie Probleme gehabt. Nichts ist 100% sicher"

bla bla bla

Weisst du wieviel Helden das schon geschrieben haben?

Der Tag wird kommen, an dem du Fisch mit FC verluderst.

Keiner kann dir vorschreiben mit was du zu angeln hast, leider.

Du musst aber auch nicht FC verteidigen und meinen die leute bekehren zu müssen.

Vielen hier ist schon FC jenseits von 0.60mm durchgebissen worden.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



> Du musst aber auch nicht FC verteidigen und meinen die leute bekehren zu müssen.
> 
> Vielen hier ist schon FC jenseits von 0.60mm durchgebissen worden.



Dem hier kann ich mich anschließen!
Alle Jahre wieder steht der nächste Werbehörige, oder Ignorant auf!
Schlimm genug das du selbst mit dem Dreck angelst, noch schlimmer wenn du deine Freunde dazu anstiftest!
Und wieso, nur weil es zu deiner Methode passt?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Aus 50er HM mache ich mir Spinnvorfächer für Dorsche und selbst da ist die Oberfläche nach einigen Fischen nicht mehr als neu zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Wie war das?

"Der Normalo lernt aus den eigenen Fehlern, der Kluge aus denen der Anderen"


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bis ein FC Vorfach wirklich "Hechtsicher" ist-  biste bei Durchmessern angelangt, die ein BigGame Angler verwendet. Das Problem beim Hecht sind und bleiben die Zahnplatten mit den hunderten Zähnen.... egal welches Material (außer Metall) da drüber rubbelt - es wird in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.



So isses, MB empfiehlt die 0,81 Version und die sogar regelmäßig zu prüfen oder zu tauschen. Boddenhechte haben keine anderen Zähne als Hechte von sonstwo.

Ich denke hierzu ist alles gesagt.
FC ist nicht Hechtsicher. Außer in extremen stärken.

Dünnes Stahl, wie 7x7 ist deutlich unauffälliger und flexibler als das was an hechtsicheres FC benannt wird. 

Wir können keine vorschreiben, was er zu nehmen hat. 

Esox hat so weit ich weiß, nach dem er mit FC Hechtverluste auf Stahl umgerüstet und hat groß gepostet, das es damit Super geht.#6

So long. 
Petri und gutes Gelingen an alle.


----------



## Mücke1978 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

FC ist nicht sicher . Wer das nicht glaubt , kann sich gern bei dem einen oder andren Hechtspezialisten ,z.b.(Peter Rinow) erkundigen. Zu finden bei Google.... Einer der Besten.


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dem hier kann ich mich anschließen!
> Alle Jahre wieder steht der nächste Werbehörige, oder Ignorant auf!
> Schlimm genug das du selbst mit dem Dreck angelst, noch schlimmer wenn du deine Freunde dazu anstiftest!
> Und wieso, nur weil es zu deiner Methode passt?
> ...



Ich lass diesen d... Beitrag  unkommentiert.  Sonst artet es aus und es geht nicht mehr ums Thema.  


@all

Ich habe lediglich meine Erfahrungen mitgeteilt. Wer es anders sieht ok.  Kein Problem.  Aber bitte sachlich bleiben. 
Wer von euch hat dieses Material schon benutzt? Es gibt ja teilweise mehr Theoretiker als Praktiker.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Und so ein Theoretiker bist du!

Wie oft muss die verdammte Diskussion denn noch kommen?

Kann man da nicht einen Riegel vorschieben?


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dem hier kann ich mich anschließen!
> Alle Jahre wieder steht der nächste Werbehörige, oder Ignorant auf!
> Schlimm genug das du selbst mit dem Dreck angelst, noch schlimmer wenn du deine Freunde dazu anstiftest!
> Und wieso, nur weil es zu deiner Methode passt?
> ...



Ich lass diesen d... Beitrag  unkommentiert.  Sonst artet es aus und es geht nicht mehr ums Thema.  


@all

Ich habe lediglich meine Erfahrungen mitgeteilt. Wer es anders sieht ok.  Kein Problem.  Aber bitte sachlich bleiben. 
Wer von euch hat dieses Material schon benutzt? Es gibt ja teilweise mehr Theoretiker als Praktiker.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Irgendwie bist nur du subjektiv...


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> FC ist nicht sicher . Wer das nicht glaubt , kann sich gern bei dem einen oder andren Hechtspezialisten ,z.b.(Peter Rinow) erkundigen. Zu finden bei Google.... Einer der Besten.



Ok. Den Begriff "hechtsicher" müsste man dazu genau definieren. Wenn einige sagen es muss Hechtbissen zu 100% standhalten,dann ist es sicher nicht hechtsicher. Das es keine 100% Sicherheit gibt ist doch aber auch jedem klar. Aber da spielen andere Faktoren auch eine entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Topper Harley schrieb:


> Beim 70er Fluo war das Knoten bisher noch kein Problem, hat aber an Steifigkeit gut zugelegt.
> 
> Also mal schauen was die Erfahrung damit zeigt!!



Ich frag mich wer FC auf dem Bodden empfiehlt zum Hechtangeln  und dann noch in Tampen Stärke von 0.70mm #d

warum baust du dir nicht was aus feinem 7x7 Stahl ???? gibt doch genug Anleitungen dazu .....und dann fischt man auch sicher auf Hecht und Zander 
ps. glaub mir stahl stört kein müden Meter nicht mal beim Zander angeln 
Hir mal ein Link dazu von Tommi :vik:

http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/index1.htm


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ich verwende grundsätzlich Stahl - auch bei DS und C-Rig oder an der Barschrute.

Vor allem bei Finesse-Rigs wöllt ich erst gar kein Monster-FC dranhaben - im Vergleich zu geschmeidigem Stahlvorfachmaterial ist das Zeug doch so flexibel und dick wien Gartenzaunpfosten.

Einzige Ausnahme ist bei mir die Welsspinne - da hängt bei mir Climax Haruna Seamaster Hardleader 1,6 mm/180 kg dran. Das Zeug ist für Heilbuttfutterluken über Muschelbänken gedacht, ich verwende da die derbste erhältliche Stärke. Beim Welsangeln ist eh maximale Abriebsfestigkeit gefragt, während die Viecher sowieso fast nix sehen.

Dünner wöllt ich das aber nicht einsetzen wollen - wenn schon Hardmono für Wels-Spinnzwecke, dann das krasseste, was da erhältlich ist.

Da haben Beifanghechte dann zumindest sehr stark was zu knacken.

Für alles andere wäre mir das Zeug aber von Steifigkeit und Dicke her viel zu heftig - da kommt guter abgedunkelter Stahl deutlich eleganter. Und viel unauffälliger dazu.

Ist offenbar allgemein schon echt heftig, dieser industriegemachte "Scheuchwirkungsvirus". Anders kann ich mir diese z. T. krampfhafte FC-Mentalität nicht erklären.

Damals bei Kevlar hats Anfang der 90er zum Glück nicht geklappt mit der allgemeinen Etablierung. Das wurde auch als "Wunderalternative" zu Stahl gepriesen und hat genauso wenig getaugt.

Mir hats schon gelangt, als mein damaliger Jugendleiter das Kevlar nem abgeschlagenen Hecht durch die Zähne gezogen hat. Ohne große "Moralpredigt", einfach nur vorgeführt. Rubbel, zack, ab.

Daraufhin hat die ganze Jugendgruppe vom Kevlar-Ersteinsatz abgesehen, das Zeug gleich weggeschmissen und wie gehabt Stahl verwendet.

Wir hatten uns nämlich zusammen Kevlar gekauft und das ganz stolz erstmals zum kollektiven Jugend-Herbsthechtangeln angeschleppt.

Woraufhin noch vor unserem Angelbeginn (die Erwachsenen und damit auch der Jugendleiter hatten schon vor uns angefangen und gefangen, daher der Demo-Hecht - wir waren erst ab Nachmittag am Start) besagte Demonstration erfolgte. 

Hat mir gereicht, ohne erstmal was stahllos ausprobierend verangeln zu müssen.


----------



## Mücke1978 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Ok. Den Begriff "hechtsicher" müsste man dazu genau definieren. Wenn einige sagen es muss Hechtbissen zu 100% standhalten,dann ist es sicher nicht hechtsicher. Das es keine 100% Sicherheit gibt ist doch aber auch jedem klar. Aber da spielen andere Faktoren auch eine entscheidende Rolle.



Stimmt wohl  Man kann nur versuchen sein Gerät (Angelgerät) zu optimieren. So das halt so wenig Hechte wie möglich mit Haken im Maul durch die Gegend schwimmen. Das wäre ja im Interesse aller Angler. FC ist zwar besser als garnix, aber das Beste ist halt langes Stahl. Jedenfalls gleich nach "nicht mehr angeln" ;-)


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Ok. Den Begriff "hechtsicher" müsste man dazu genau definieren. Wenn einige sagen es muss Hechtbissen zu 100% standhalten,dann ist es sicher nicht hechtsicher. Das es keine 100% Sicherheit gibt ist doch aber auch jedem klar. Aber da spielen andere Faktoren auch eine entscheidende Rolle.


 
 Bitte bedenke, das hier auch Jungangler mitlesen. Diese nehmen gerne an was hier steht. Womöglich verbreitet sich so noch mehr Unwahrheit. Das du das benutzt ist deine Sache. Das du auch weißt, das du damit grenzwertig bist, ist schon mal gut.

 @Das einige Beiträge immer so unsachlich werden ist auch unschön.


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Bitte bedenke, das hier auch Jungangler mitlesen. Diese nehmen gerne an was hier steht. Womöglich verbreitet sich so noch mehr Unwahrheit. .




Hi,

da hast du recht....ich will das FC nicht als das nonplusultra Vorfach  darstellen...das sollte so nicht rüberkommen...aber  Unwahrheiten verbreite ich nicht. ich habe, und da wiederhole ich mich gerne, nur  meine Erfahrungen und die meiner Freunde wiedergegeben.Und diese ist durchweg postiv...bei FC gibt es auch große Qualitätsunterschiede...vielleicht fischen andere dieses FC ja auch und teilen ihre positiven oder negativen Erfahrungen mit.
Zum Dorschangeln nutze ich es auch sehr gerne und dort mußte ich es nichtmal nach über 100 Dorschen wechseln (dafür habe ich sogar Zeugen, für die die es gleich anzweifeln wollen). Die Qualität ist jedenfalls sehr gut.

Gruß


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

naja ein guter 80-90plus Hecht der Überbeißt oder sich einrollt im Drill und es mit dem Kiemendeckel durchtrennt und weg ist er mit samt Köder #q


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Sorry .. ich wollte nicht dich damit meinen, Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten. Ich meinte damit u.a. Jungangler..... die das falsch verstanden haben könnten.


----------



## kernell32 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da hast du recht....ich will das FC nicht als das nonplusultra Vorfach  darstellen...das sollte so nicht rüberkommen...aber  Unwahrheiten verbreite ich nicht. ich habe, und da wiederhole ich mich gerne, nur  meine Erfahrungen und die meiner Freunde wiedergegeben.Und diese ist durchweg postiv...bei FC gibt es auch große Qualitätsunterschiede...vielleicht fischen andere dieses FC ja auch und teilen ihre positiven oder negativen Erfahrungen mit.
> Zum Dorschangeln nutze ich es auch sehr gerne und dort mußte ich es nichtmal nach über 100 Dorschen wechseln (dafür habe ich sogar Zeugen, für die die es gleich anzweifeln wollen). Die Qualität ist jedenfalls sehr gut.
> ...


Du redest dauernd von deinen Erfahrungen, was meinst damit? Du kannst von mir aus 100 Hechte mit dem zeug fangen, das sagt überhaubt nichts aus! Deine Erfahrung hat erst dann auch nur ansatzweise bedeutung wenn dir 20 Grosshechte das Vorfach Überbissen haben und dann würde deine Erfahrung eine ganz andere sein! Ich trau in dem fall nur der Physik und die sagt Hechtzahn scheidet FC ruckzuck durch aber stahl nicht!


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Du redest dauernd von deinen Erfahrungen, was meinst damit? Du kannst von mir aus 100 Hechte mit dem zeug fangen, das sagt überhaubt nichts aus! Deine Erfahrung hat erst dann auch nur ansatzweise bedeutung wenn dir 20 Grosshechte das Vorfach Überbissen habe dann würde deine Erfahrung eine ganz andere sein! Ich trau in dem fall nur der Physik und die sagt Hechtzahn scheidet FC ruckzuck durch aber stahl nicht!



in einem Punkt geb ich dir recht...meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf Hechte bis max. 90cm...im Schnitt eher zwischen 50-75cm...denn Großhechte sind bei uns nicht so vertreten...in der Elbe fische ich nur gezielt auf Zander..nutze aber wegen den vielen Hechten und Welsen eben dieses 55er FC(da gibt es sehr viele die deutlich dünneres verwenden)...in dem Punkt das jeder Hecht FC ruckzuck druchschneidet gebe ich dir nicht recht...jedenfalls nicht dieses FC...das konnte ich nicht nur bei dem Wels sehen...der Wels hat sehr scharfe Zähne, konnte aber auch nicht das Vorfach durchbeißen...wer gezielt auf Großecht oder Wels fischt greift natürlich auf Stahl oder andere bissfeste Materialien zurück,das würde ich ebenfalls tun, 45er 7x7 ist immer in meiner Tasche...für unsere Zielfische , ist das 55er FC Spezial Pike bisher sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Mal eine Frage. Bist du überzeugt davon, das FC in 0,55 fängiger ist, als deutlich dünneres 7x7 Stahl?
Es muss ja eine Begründung dafür geben, das du das bevorzugst.


----------



## Topper Harley (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage. Bist du überzeugt davon, das FC in 0,55 fängiger ist, als deutlich dünneres 7x7 Stahl?
> Es muss ja eine Begründung dafür geben, das du das bevorzugst.



Genau da bin ich zurzeit am testen...bei uns in stralsund am hafen peitschen ja ordentliche Hechte durch die Gegend.

Ich weiß nur das große Barsche und Zander ganz gern mal an Sachen mit Stahlvorfach ablassen...die sind nicht umsonst so alt geworden...und die gilt es nun einmal auch zu überlisten!!

War nun schon oft am Hafen mit meinem 0.36er FC unterwegs und hab schon paar Hechte und einige Zander/Barsche an Land ziehen können, währendt andere mit ihrem Stahl leer ausgegangen sind...

Aber naja, ich hab erst dieses Jahr wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen...und meine Erfahrung wirds zeigen ob dickes FC wirklich nicht so gut ist...aber eines ist klar...wer mit FC an Hechtreichem Gewässer angelt, der muss damit klar kommen, das mal ein Megahecht ankommen kann und dir alles mit mal abreißen wird!!


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Topper Harley schrieb:


> aber eines ist klar...wer mit FC an Hechtreichem Gewässer angelt, der muss damit klar kommen, das mal ein Megahecht ankommen kann und dir alles mit mal abreißen wird!!



Und dann womöglich verendet....
Selbst ich beiße ne 0,36er in Nullkommanix durch. Auch dickeres ... Der Hecht macht nicht mal das Maul dafür zu.

Bist du sicher, das es am FC lag oder eher an deinem Köder etc. wie misst man den Unterschied?

Back...
Ich habe keine Fangunterschiede zwischen Stahl und angemessenes FC festgestellt. Anzahl der Fänge im Durchschnitt. (Mein Durchschnitt) Vielmehr ist es wichtig die Montage fein zu halten. Bei Hecht ist es m.M. egal, bei Z oder B Fisch nehme ich mind. 70 cm Länge Stahl und die Verbindungen halte ich fein. Nehme also Noknot bzw. recht feine Verbinder.


Ps: Wenn wir darüber diskutieren, denkt bitte daran das Jungangler das als Empfehlung ansehen könnten. 

Bitte Flourcarbon nicht für andere empfehlen!
Danke


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage. Bist du überzeugt davon, das FC in 0,55 fängiger ist, als deutlich dünneres 7x7 Stahl?
> Es muss ja eine Begründung dafür geben, das du das bevorzugst.



Natürlich gibt es die. Ich bin davon überzeugt das FC mehr Fisch bringt...das zeigten die Vergleiche wenn ich mit Freunden gemeinsam unterwegs war..auch ein Grund warum sie umgestiegen sind....aber sicherlich wird es auch hier gegenteilige Meinungen geben.


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Und dann womöglich verendet....
> Selbst ich beiße ne 0,36er in Nullkommanix durch. Auch dickeres ... Der Hecht macht nicht mal das Maul dafür zu.




Ich schick dir gleich mal eine PN..|wavey:


----------



## WK1956 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt das FC mehr Fisch bringt...



Nein ich schreibe nichts dazu
nein ich schreibe nichts dazu
nein ich schreibe nichts dazu

sonst werde ich hier gesperrt!


----------



## stefansdl (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ps: Wenn wir darüber diskutieren, denkt bitte daran das Jungangler das als Empfehlung ansehen könnten.
> 
> Bitte Flourcarbon nicht für andere empfehlen!
> Danke




Der Einwand ist völlig richtig, denn minderwertiges (billiges) FC ist mit Sicherheit nicht empfehlenswert. 

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



stefansdl schrieb:


> in einem Punkt geb ich dir recht...meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf Hechte bis max. 90cm...im Schnitt eher zwischen 50-75cm...denn Großhechte sind bei uns nicht so vertreten...in der Elbe fische ich nur gezielt auf Zander..nutze aber wegen den vielen Hechten und Welsen eben dieses 55er FC(da gibt es sehr viele die deutlich dünneres verwenden)...in dem Punkt das jeder Hecht FC ruckzuck druchschneidet gebe ich dir nicht recht...jedenfalls nicht dieses FC...das konnte ich nicht nur bei dem Wels sehen...der Wels hat sehr scharfe Zähne, konnte aber auch nicht das Vorfach durchbeißen...wer gezielt auf Großecht oder Wels fischt greift natürlich auf Stahl oder andere bissfeste Materialien zurück,das würde ich ebenfalls tun, 45er 7x7 ist immer in meiner Tasche...für unsere Zielfische , ist das 55er FC Spezial Pike bisher sehr gut geeignet.



der wels hat nadelzähne und keine schwertzähne wie der hecht....das sagt alles....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es die. Ich bin davon überzeugt das FC mehr Fisch bringt...das zeigten die Vergleiche wenn ich mit Freunden gemeinsam unterwegs war..auch ein Grund warum sie umgestiegen sind....aber sicherlich wird es auch hier gegenteilige Meinungen geben.



fc bringt sicher mehr fisch nur nicht mehr Überbisse die es aushalten und das war ja mein anliegen....und da wo ich nicht mit hecht rechnen muß aufgrund der erfahrung das sie so gut wie nie an der stelle stehen nehme ich auch FC ansonsten stahl und habe keine unterschiede in der fangmenge festgestellt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Topper Harley schrieb:


> Genau da bin ich zurzeit am testen...bei uns in stralsund am hafen peitschen ja ordentliche Hechte durch die Gegend.
> 
> Ich weiß nur das große Barsche und Zander ganz gern mal an Sachen mit Stahlvorfach ablassen...die sind nicht umsonst so alt geworden...und die gilt es nun einmal auch zu überlisten!!
> 
> ...



bei FC reicht schon ein 50 er schnäpel um das zu zerstören.....

 habe mein ultrafeines Stahlseil im bodden getestet und es hat ein 80 er hecht gehalten ...was will ich mehr....bin sicher das FC es nicht geschafft hätte


----------



## Topper Harley (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

der nächste abriss und ich angel nicht mehr mit FC...das mal klar...will ja nicht das die hechte damit rumschwirren und verenden.

fishermens partner und auch andere shops sagen ja ALLE das es nahezu hechtsicher ist...da brauchen die schon einiges um nen 70er durchzukriegen...und kaufen tuen se den laden ALLE das 60er fluo leer


----------



## siloaffe (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Jegliches Kunststoffvorfach unter 1,2mm, ob nun Hardmono, Fc oder sonst was ist nicht hechtsicher. 

Hab da einige fischer verludert bis ich das endlich gerafft hab, die letzte aktion mit Fc für mich war: "Bis", Kopfstoß, Kopfstoß, Weg! n 55er Fc sauber gekappt und das war kein Monster Hecht.
Nim ein dunkles und feines 1x7 oder 1x19 um 15-20lb das ist definitiv weniger auffällig als alles dein Dickes FC. 

Ich fische am Rhein das Drenann Super7 in 17Lb am Rhein und in 24-28Lb an den Bodden. 

Halte das mal unter Wasser neben ein dickes Fc das ist wesentlich unauffälliger!


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



> der Wels hat sehr scharfe Zähne


??? Der hat zwei Platten mit feinen Raspelzähnen, keine "Dolche" wie beim Hecht. Und zudem keinen zahnbesetzten Gaumen. Sonst wäre der Wallergriff wohl kaum so durchführbar, wie er durchgeführt wird. Und man könnte auch wohl kaum problemlos mit Braid-Vorfächern auf Wels angeln.

Nem Wels kann man ohne Angst zum Landen ins Maul fassen (ok, halt auf die Haken aufpassen), was bei nem Hecht egal welcher Größe definitiv NICHT empfehlenswert ist.

Beim Wels ist daher nicht Durchbeißen, sondern Durchraspeln das Problem. Aber sonderlich scharf und/oder spitz ist da mal gar nix - vor allem, weil die Raspelzähne alle gleich lang sind und da keine langen Einzelspitzen irgendwo prägnant rausstehen. Der hat nunmal keine richtigen Fangzähne.

Aber auch beim Hecht sind nicht nur die eigentlichen langen Fangzähne das Problem, sondern eben auch die vielen kleinen "Nebenzähnchen" am Gaumen (die der Wels eben nicht hat). Und die sind definitiv schärfer als die beiden einzelnen Zahnplattenreihen an der Welsfront, auch wenn das "Kleinzahnprinzip" u. U. gleich anmuten könnte.

Die beiden Arten haben halt ein komplett unterschiedliches Fressverhalten - ein Hecht beißt schnappend zu und muss dann die Beute halten, ein Wels saugt per Unterdruck ein und sperrt dann das Maul zu. Der bohrt seine Zähne nicht zum Halten in die Beute.

Ist daher auch völliger Blödsinn (da biologisch falsch), bei Hechten von "Einsaugen" oder "Inhalieren" (ich hasse dieses inflationär-hirnlos gebrauchte Modewort) zu reden. Bei Barschen, Zandern, Welsen ok - aber nicht bei Hechten oder Salmoniden. Denn letztere beißen jeweils zu und saugen nicht ein.



> fishermens partner und auch andere shops sagen ja ALLE das es nahezu hechtsicher ist


Na dann muss es ja stimmen, ne. Ich sag doch: Industriegemachter, verkaufsankurbelnder "Scheuchwirkungsvirus" und sonst gar nix. Unreflektiert übernommen.

Ich versteh einfach nicht, warum bei vielen Leuten offenbar erstmal ein paar Hechte draufgehen müssen, bis dann endlich auf Stahl bzw. Titan umgestellt wird. Das erachte ich als vollkommen unnötig und schade.

Die ABRISSE irgendwelcher FC-propagierenden Supernachhaltigkeits-"Profis" sind halt in den allermeisten Fällen nicht auf YT zu sehen. Will gar nicht wissen, wieviel Fische da bei denen dann "ungesehen" als Kollateralschäden im Hintergrund verludern. 

Völlig lächerlich, ständig von Nachhaltigkeit zu schwafeln, irgendwelche Rücksetzungszeremonien abzuhalten, womöglich noch über Fischmitnehmer zu lästern - aber dann parallel sowas in Kauf zu nehmen. 

Die ganzen Typen müssten doch strenggenommen die allerstärksten Stahl-Verfechter und FC-Hasser sein, wenn man sich deren allgemeines Bestandserhaltungsgelaber so anhört. Für mich daher reine Heuchelei, sonst gar nix.

Die sollten doch einfach mal nicht so heilig tun und zugeben: "Uns interessiert ausschließlich eine marketing- und egofördernde Pseudo-Fangchancenerhöhung zwecks Poserbilder/-videos, die eigentlichen Fische und Bestände sind uns vollkommen egal - denn wenn irgendwo nix mehr gehen sollte oder die Vorschriften zu stier werden, gehen wir einfach woanders hin, weil wir als bekannte Profis mit Pressefresse da problemlos Zugang bekommen. Darum nehmen wir dünnes FC und riskieren mit voller Absicht Abrisse." 

Das wäre wenigstens ehrlich und für Angelanfänger bzw. weniger Erfahrene unmissverständlich.

Aber Hauptsache, die Frisur aufm Foto sitzt und das Gruscht verkauft sich. Drum wird sowas natürlich auch nicht zugegeben.


----------



## stefansdl (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nem Wels kann man ohne Angst zum Landen ins Maul fassen (ok, halt auf die Haken aufpassen), was bei nem Hecht egal welcher Größe definitiv NICHT empfehlenswert ist.
> 
> Beim Wels ist daher nicht Durchbeißen, sondern Durchraspeln das Problem. Aber sonderlich scharf und/oder spitz ist da mal gar nix - vor allem, weil die Raspelzähne alle gleich lang sind und da keine langen Einzelspitzen irgendwo prägnant rausstehen. Der hat nunmal keine richtigen Fangzähne.
> 
> .



 Guten Morgen,

 einen Wels ohne Handschuh ins Maul fassen? Na viel Erfolg. Ich habs bei meiner ersten Welslandung auch versucht. Mach ich nie wieder und kann ich auch niemandem raten. Aber recht hast du, das Prinzip des Raspelns ist beim Wels wohl eher gegeben. Es war auch nur ein Beispiel. 

 Mein Zielfisch ist vorwiegend der Zander und darum verwende ich dieses FC. Da ich aber sehr häufig Hechte als Beifang habe konnte ich diese Erfahrungen sammeln.

 Mal ne Frage: Hast du genau DIESES FC mal getestet????
 Mir scheint als würde hier jedes FC über ein Kamm geschoren, mir geht es eben aber nur genau um dieses FC. Es gibt, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, enorme Qualitätsunterschiede und dieses FC ist zusätzlich Oberflächenbehandelt. Der Preis kommt auch nicht von ungefähr.  Daher zweifle ich stark an das du es schon gefischt hast, wie viele andere wohl auch, da sich hier vorwiegend wohl nur die Hechtfraktion äußert. Das soll kein Vorwurf sein, aber es fehlt damit die  Basis einer vernünftigen Diskussionsgrundlage. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich mich hier jetzt erstmal auch nicht weiter äußern werde, da die Diskussion sonst kein Ende nimmt.

 Schönen 2ten Advent.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

@PirschHirsch

Wow, das nenn ich mal ne Ansage!
#6

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass jeder Hecht nach einem Abriss gleich verludert, dafür hab ich schon zuviele gefangen mit allerlei Gerümpel im Schlund, aber das ändert nichts am grundlegenden Prinzip. 

Vielleicht sollte man ne Kampagne fahren, zumindest in der Signatur:

"Echte Kerle machen´s nur mit Stahl" oder sowas....|supergri


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Wenn der Vertreiber eines Produktes etwas auf die Verpackung schreibt, dann muss es ja stimmen, weil es auf der Verpackung steht!? Ich sehe hier nur den Versuch, etwas schönzureden, was nicht wirklich schön ist und es wirkt obendrein, als würdest du etwas dafür bekommen.

Wie viele tatsächliche Produzenten von Monofilamenten fürs Angeln gibt es denn? 
Wie manifestieren sich denn die unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften dieser Monofilamente bei zwangsläufig nahezu identischen Grundstoffen? 
Warum gibt es bei der objektiv technischen Bewertung von Monofilamenten (z. EFTA...) ein recht ausgewogenes Ergebnis mit keinen signifikanten Ausreissern?
Warum sollte es bei diesen Bedingungen nur einen Anbieter des Steines der Weisen geben?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



stefansdl schrieb:


> .
> Mein Zielfisch ist vorwiegend der Zander und darum verwende ich dieses FC. Da ich aber sehr häufig Hechte als Beifang habe konnte ich diese Erfahrungen sammeln.
> 
> dieses FC ist zusätzlich Oberflächenbehandelt.




Mein Zielfisch ist ausschließlich der Zander. Und das in Gewässern, in denen der Hecht dominiert. Falls ich nun aufgrund von Stahl (das megadünne SevenStrand 6,8kg) weniger Bisse bekommen würde als mit FC (was ich nicht glaube, auch wenn ich mir die Fangergebnisse der "Mitbewerber" ansehe), wäre mir das vollkommen, wirklich vollkommen, egal. Hey Alter, es geht um´s ANGELN, nicht um eine Art Leistungssport. 

Oberflächenbehandelt??? Vielleicht mit Stahl? 
Ist doch Nonsens. Das Härtere schneidet das Weichere, um es mal vereinfacht auszudrücken, und letzteres ist halt immer der Kunststoff. Genaugenommen würde als Vorfach sogar ein einziger Draht eines 1x7 Materials reichen. Zumindest was die Bissfestigkeit angeht. Hier scheitert es dann aber an der TRAGKRAFT, und das ist eine ganz andere Nummer.


----------



## stefansdl (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn der Vertreiber eines Produktes etwas auf die Verpackung schreibt, dann muss es ja stimmen, weil es auf der Verpackung steht!? Ich sehe hier nur den Versuch, etwas schönzureden, was nicht wirklich schön ist und es wirkt obendrein, als würdest du etwas dafür bekommen.
> 
> Wie viele tatsächliche Produzenten von Monofilamenten fürs Angeln gibt es denn?
> Wie manifestieren sich denn die unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften dieser Monofilamente bei zwangsläufig nahezu identischen Grundstoffen?
> ...


 
 Hallo,
 ich weiß nicht ob die all meine Beiträge gelesen hast. 
 Ich kenne die Leute nicht und erst recht bekomme ich auch nichts dafür. Ich will hier auch nichts anpreisen, schön oder schlecht reden. Ich teile lediglich meine Erfahrungen mit. Ich habe für die Zanderangelei  FC von Berkley und das besagte gefischt. Außerdem habe ich bei der Karpfenanglei viele verschiedene FC bis 60mm genutzt und darum kann ich recht gut die Qualitätsunterschiede beurteilen. 

 Zu deiner Aussage, es seinen alle Monos grundlegend identisch und es gebe kaum Ausreisser, kann ich nur eins sagen. Da liegst du völlig falsch. Natürlich gibt es ganz klare Qualitätsunterschiede. Warum verdrallt eine Schnur weniger als andere? Warum ist eine abriebfester als die andere? Warum hat eine mehr Dehnung als die andere? Wohl kaum aus dem Grund das sie alle gleich verarbeitet sind und aus dem selben Material bestehen. Sorry aber solche Aussagen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

 Hier nochmal was zum nachlesen. (aber nur anklicken wenn es nicht als Werbung aufgefasst wird)

http://www.simfisch.de/special-pike-fluorocarbon/


----------



## stefansdl (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Oberflächenbehandelt??? Vielleicht mit Stahl?
> Ist doch Nonsens. Das Härtere schneidet das Weichere, um es mal vereinfacht auszudrücken, und letzteres ist halt immer der Kunststoff. Genaugenommen würde als Vorfach sogar ein einziger Draht eines 1x7 Materials reichen. Zumindest was die Bissfestigkeit angeht. Hier scheitert es dann aber an der TRAGKRAFT, und das ist eine ganz andere Nummer.



 Das sind genau die Vorurteile die eben keine sachliche, fachliche  und gerne auch kritische Diskussion zulassen. 
 Ich kann nicht über etwas urteilen wenn ich es noch nicht in der Hand bzw. an der Angel gehabt habe.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

OK, ich hab´s gelesen. 
Aber nach dem Punkt "was tun bei minimalen Beschädigungen" reichts dann auch schon wieder. Ich dachte, das Zeug wird NICHT beschädigt?


----------



## stefansdl (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das Zeug wird NICHT beschädigt?



 Das hat auch niemand gesagt und es wäre auch weit hergeholt wenn man es behaupten würde. Selbst Stahl bleibt nicht unbeschädigt....schadhafte Stellen werden rausgeschnitten oder das Vorfach ersetzt.


----------



## Andal (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Hier mein letztes Statement zu diesem Thema, weil es mir dann wirklich zu deppert wird.

Zu solchen Berichten, wie denen im vorstehenden Link, braucht man nicht viel sagen. Mir wurde schon genügend Material zu Testzwecken überlassen, was ich auch ehrlich gemacht habe. Nur weigere ich mich den Jubelperser zu geben. Mantraartiges nachbeten von Herstellerangaben, womöglich wider besseres Wissen ist meine Sache nicht; ich bin keine Tackle-Hure!

Das sowohl FC als auch Hardmono in funktionalen Diametern nicht hechtsicher ist, wurde hinreichend belegt. Du verweist laufend auf deine Erfahrungen. Das tun alle anderen Schreiber in diesem Thema auch und sie sind die absolute Majorität. Da muss man kein Statistiker und kein Werkstoffkundler sein, um daraus eine verbindliche Ableitung herzustellen.

Mit wohlwollendem Blick auf deine Reputation als Angler rate ich auch dir, es jetzt dabei zu belassen. #h


----------



## Mücke1978 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn der Vertreiber eines Produktes etwas auf die Verpackung schreibt, dann muss es ja stimmen, weil es auf der Verpackung steht!?




Stimmt wohl. Man muss heutzutage alles hinterfragen was irgendwo steht. Verpackung , Zeitung und Werbung das sind immer nur Sachen die wir hören und wissen sollen. So wird der Pöbel schön verdummt. Bisschen Fußball noch dazu und das System ist das gleiche wie früher in der Römerzeit. Brot und Spiele .... Es klappt heute immer noch  . Leute die auf ihren Produkten lügen bzw halbwahrheiten verbreiten, Schilder auf den steht "Bis 75% reduziert" , das verdrehen der Tatsachen in der Presse. Die Leute sind in meinen Augen Verbrecher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

so nun noch zu meinem hecht der 80 cm hatte...wollte es nie schreiben ....DER HECHT HATTE NICHT DEN HAKEN IM MAUL DEN HATTE ER VERFEHLT !!!! SONDERN DAS VORFACH UND SICH DANN IN DAS VORFACH EINGEWICKELT .....das hätte FC nie ausgehalten egal welcher Qualität....dazu muß ich sagen meine Vorfächer sind alle ca.120 cm lang.....genau wie mono......ABER MONO ADE....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ich mach mirs recht einfach:
Ich würde nie gezielt auf Hecht ohne Stahl angeln.

Ich würd mir aber beim gezielten Angeln auf Barsch oder Zander auch kein Stahl ranmachen, nur weil mal ein Hecht schnappen könnte (ok., je nach Gewässer (großer Hechtbestand) beim Barschangeln (fängste eher Hechte als beim Zandern) noch eher ....)..

Und wenn ich ein Gewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand habe, angle ich da dann eh lieber auf Hecht als auf Barsch oder Zander.

So kann man Hechtbisse zwar nicht ausschliessen, wenn man auf Zander oder Barsch angelt, aber deutlich minimieren - und ich bin immer noch Angler und kein Streicheltierzoobesucher..

Fakt ist:
Stahl IST nun mal hechtsicher - alles andere mehr oder weniger...
Daher beim gezielten Hechtangeln halt Stahl...

Und alle anderen dürfen gerne diskutieren und das auch gerne machen wie sie es für richtig halten..


----------



## mephisto (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ich hatte schon zweimal selbst 7x7(7kg) Stahl im Kescher durch.Ich nutze das als Stingervorfachmaterial beim Zanderfischen.Ab und an gibts da auch Hechte,lässt sich nicht vermeiden,ein 98er und einer mit 102 hat das locker gekappt!Bin jetzt jetzt auf 9kg umgestiegen!Bei fc müsste ich wohl mindestens auf 1,6mm wechseln!
Solche Vorfachstärken fische ich nichtmal in nordischen Gefilden auf Butt und CO!
Nutzt das FC bitte nur in Gewässern wo es keine Hechte gibt!Glaube nicht alles was auch auf recht guten Seiten wie(simfisch,havelritter,etc..)steht,es ist nie der Weisheit letzter Schluß,es sind gemachte Erfahrungen Einzelner, stellenweise auch mit nicht ganz unabhängigen Intresse!


----------



## paulmeyers (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Och schon wieder so eine Diskussion, ist ja unglaublich.

FC ist nicht Hechtsicher. Stahl zu 100%, bis auf Verabeitungsfehler die man aber auch bei jeder anderen Vorfachart nicht auschließen kann.


----------



## Polarfuchs (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

....manche Leute wollen es wohl nie begreifen!!

Nur zum Thema Scheuchwirkung von Stahl:
Der erfolgreichste Zanderchaser  in meinem Umfeld fischt NUR Stahl!! Mag sein, daß in klaren, strömungsfreien Gewässern da was dran ist, aber nicht bei uns im Rhein!!

Und um es mit einem Satz abzuschließen: FC ist nicht Hechtsicher- jeder der was anderes behauptet sollte lieber....  Ich verkneif mir jetzt lieber den Comment!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> FC ist nicht Hechtsicher. Stahl zu 100%, bis auf Verabeitungsfehler die man aber auch bei jeder anderen Vorfachart nicht auschließen kann.


100% sicher gibt es streng genommen nicht. |znaika:
Also besser so 99,9%.

Und wenn ein kräftiger Esox zu lange und/oder zu kräftig drauf rumkaut (man ihn denn lässt), kann selbst Stahllitze oder Titanmonodraht kaputtgehen, meist an den Übergangsstellen dann, aber auch Metallgefügebruch.

Aber FC, HM, Dick(st)mono etc. sind so garantiert durch, das ist die wesentliche Aussage und Merkregel!


----------



## paulmeyers (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Da bekommst Du das aber mit der Verabeitung durcheinander.
Stahl ist Hechtsicher ohne wenn und aber; ebenso wie Titan, der Rest ist saubere Verarbeitung.

Das ist halt der Unterschied zu Mono oder FC, da ist schon das Material selber die Schwachstelle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Male Dir die Welt nicht zu schön rosa. 
Auch ohne Verarbeitungsfehler (an sich lohnenswerter Thread-Ast) ist ein Metalldraht (Stahl,Titan) auch nur begrenzt belastbar und hat das inhärente Potential zu failuren. Regelmäßig Checken ist z.B. Pflicht ....
Das ist Fakt und alles andere Wunschtraum. :g



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschied zu Mono oder FC, da ist schon das Material selber die Schwachstelle.


Das ist aber der Punkt,  Kunststoffe sind an sich für diese Zähne gut schneidbar/schälbar.


----------



## Polarfuchs (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ergo:
Irgendwann reißt alles:vik:
...sollte jedem eigentlich klar sein!!:q:q


----------



## nordbeck (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Da bekommst Du das aber mit der Verabeitung durcheinander.
> Stahl ist Hechtsicher ohne wenn und aber; ebenso wie Titan, der Rest ist saubere Verarbeitung.
> 
> Das ist halt der Unterschied zu Mono oder FC, da ist schon das Material selber die Schwachstelle.



kein material ist ohne wenn und aber hechtsicher. weder stahl noch titan, wobei man bei stahl noch den größten spielraum hat.


----------



## paulmeyers (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Wie soll den ein Hecht echtes Stahl durchbeissen?

Wie gesagt ab von der Verabeitung zum Vorfach, noch die Tragkraft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Durchknicken, durchrütteln, abbiegen, abrucken, wegfetzen, gegen Hülsen knicken, mit den Zähnen in die Hülsenansatzstelle rutschen, usw. usw.
Wobbler, Jerks, Jigs, die beim misslungenen Wurf das Vorfach (ein)knicken nicht zu vergessen.
Gibt jedenfalls einiges was passieren kann - aber nicht muss. 

Nach sorgfältiger Verarbeitung zu Schlaufen, testen ob hält (echte viele-kg Belastung!?) , immer wieder nachschauen, ob sich was verknickt, verbogen oder aufgeribbelt hat. Und dann eben im Drill das Vorfach versuchen nicht zu überlasten, die Metalle sind nicht sonderlich elastisch und nicht beliebig knickstabil. 

Und *dann* ist das im Ergebnis praktisch gut hechtsicher. #6


----------



## marcel2003 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

interessante disskussion mit offensichtlich viel streitpotential!

ich habe 1,5 jahre lang mit EINEM hardmonofach geangelt, und zwar beim SCHLEPPEN! das vorfach habe ich vor 2 monaten dann verloren, weil ich an ner wurzel komplett aufgehangen bin!

die etwa 40 hechte, die haben es alle nicht mal ansatzweise beschädigt!

ich bin mir sicher, das führt jetzt wieder zu heisser disskussion! aber sorry, bitte nicht unter die gürtellinie! ich weiss, was ich tue! mit hardmono fing ich im schnitt 10 und mehr hechte pro tag mit 6 stunden schleppen! mit flexonit fing ich 1!!! hecht pro tag (größe um die 40 cm).... ein zufall wars in meinen augen nicht


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



> ich habe 1,5 jahre lang mit EINEM hardmonofach geangelt, und zwar beim SCHLEPPEN! das Vorfach habe ich vor 2 monaten dann verloren, weil ich an ner wurzel komplett aufgehangen bin!



Darf man auch erfahren, welchen Durchmesser und Tragkraft dein so heldenhaft eingesetztes Vorfach hatte?
Oder soll dies dein Geheimnis bleiben?
Ich will gar nichts dazu sagen, was ich davon halte!

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Schleppen kann man sicher nicht mit anderen Methoden vergleichen, denn meiner Erfahrung nach hängen Hechte fast immer recht weit vorn und kommen so mit dem Vorfach kaum in Berührung.
Das sieht z.B. beim Jiggen oder gar KöFi-Angeln, wo der den Köder voll packt, einsaugt oder sogar schon schluckt völlig anders aus.

Gerade beim Schleppen aber spielt die Sichtigkeit des Vorfachs eine noch untergeordnetere Rolle, deswegen erschließt sich mir nicht, warum FC oder was auch immer mehr Bisse bringen sollte.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



marcel2003 schrieb:


> mit flexonit fing ich 1!!! hecht pro tag (größe um die 40 cm)....



Kömischerweise gibt es aber auch sehr viele Angler die mit Stahl oder Titan sehr gut fangen. :m


----------



## marcel2003 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Hab ich nie bezweifelt... aber war mir klar, das man sich der mehrheit anschliessen muss oder halt doof angemacht wird.

Von daher... macht was ihr wollt.ich mach das meine


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



marcel2003 schrieb:


> die etwa 40 hechte, die haben es alle nicht mal ansatzweise beschädigt!




Dieses Statement sagt absolut nichts über die Bissfestigkeit von Hardmono im Allgemeinen und deinem Vorfach im Speziellen aus. Man kann theoretisch auch 40 Hechte mit zwanziger Monovorfächern fangen, ohne das die ansatzweise beschädigt werden. Ich würde mein drittes Ei verwetten, daß bei einem nicht mal ansatzweise beschädigten HM-Vorfach keiner von deinen 40 Hechten auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Vorfach in Kontakt kam, ist bei geschleppten Großködern ja auch eher die Regel, gelle.


----------



## zokker (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



marcel2003 schrieb:


> Von daher... macht was ihr wollt.ich mach das meine



Das ist ja mal eine vernünftige Einstellung.#6#6#6


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Hardmono nie wieder. Früher war ich auch mal aus Unwissendheit so. Jetzt benutze ich unbeschichtetes dünnes 1x7 Stahlvorfach von raubfischspezialist. Ich hätte allein in diesem Sommer bestimmt 10 Hechte verloren oder verludert wenn ich wie früher mit 40er Hardmono rumgespielt hätte.


----------



## pike-81 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Moinsen!
0,40mm HM ist ja auch grob fahrlässig. 
Darum gleich das ganze Material aller Hersteller verteufeln?
Das ca. Doppelte oder mehr sollten es schon sein. 
Petri


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 0,40mm HM ist ja auch grob fahrlässig.
> Darum gleich das ganze Material aller Hersteller verteufeln?
> Das ca. Doppelte oder mehr sollten es schon sein.
> Petri



Natürlich ist das grob fahrlässig. So wurde mir es damals als ich einmal in einem Fachgeschäft war als hechtsicher und bissfest verkauft.


----------



## TimoMiri (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Ich nutze immer Stahlvorfach 1x7 6kg
ich will einfach nicht das ein Tier mit einem Köder im Maul verrecken muss. 
Und wer auf ganz dünne Vorfächer steht dem kann ich die WOLFRAM Vorfächer empfehlen. Ich finde sie super und hatte nie Probleme damit.

Gruß Timo


----------



## paulmeyers (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Um auch nochmal drauf rumzureiten, nur Stahl und Titan sind vom MATERIAL aus Hechtsicher, das Problem der Knicke, Verarbeitung usw kommt noch ZUSÄTZLICH bei HM und FC DAZU!!!

Das sollte man dabei nicht vergessen!

Natürlich kann das leider jeder machen wie er will aber das als SICHER zu verkaufen ist verarsche und verantwortungslos.


----------



## thanatos (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

|bla: wie kann man sich nur so lange um um was so offensichtliches fetzen ???
 ;+
 der Titel ist doch eindeutig-*bißfest*-und nich ich hab soviele
 blablabla
 hab ich auch aber so manchen Biss hab ich eben nur bemerkt,
 daß der Spinnköder ab war,gut für den Hecht,denn hätte ich den Anbiss bemerkt hätte er mit weiterfressen warten müssen bis ihm der Drilling abgerostet wäre.|uhoh:
 Es gibt doch so viele feine ,knotbare Stahlvorfachmaterialien
 das man doch bei Hechtbestand auch beim ultraleicht spinnen nicht drauf verzichten muß.


----------



## Holz Hecht (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Zur Hardmono- Stahl Diskussion:

ich fische meist in klaren Gewässern mit Sichttiefen von bis zu 5 Metern. bei mir kommt schon immer 7x7 mit einer Tragkraft von 18 Kilo zum Einsatz. Ich könnte es niemals Verantworten einen Fisch zu verlieren, welcher dann sogar stirbt, nur weil ich unbedingt mit einem möglichst dünnen Vorfach oder einem"unauffälligen" Vorfach angeln muss um so vielleicht den einen oder anderen Hecht mehr zu fangen. Ich denke, dass ein guter Angler ein "auffälliges" Vorfach durch dass effektive abangeln eines Gewässers oder eine fängige Köderpräsentation und Gewässerkenntnisse wettmachen kann. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein 80er Hardmono soviel unauffälliger ist als ein angemessenes Stahlvorfach  in meinen Augen (min. 15kg).
 Wenn ich mit meinen Kumpel er (angelt immer mit 90er Flurocarbon)vom Boot aus gufiere muss ich mich nur in den seltensten Fällen über zu wenige Fänge beschweren.
Ich sehe auch überhaupt keinen Sinn darin, mit Hardmono auf Hecht anzusitzen,oder mit Hardmonostingern zu fischen#q, da diese einfach nicht geschmeidig sind und dem Fisch entsprechend widerstand bieten. 
Ich denke Wir Angler sin auch in gewisserweise Naturschützer und deshalb denke ich wir sollten uns entsprechend Fair gegenüber der Kreatur Hecht zeigen :m


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> Zur Hardmono- Stahl Diskussion:
> 
> ich fische meist in klaren Gewässern mit Sichttiefen von bis zu 5 Metern. bei mir kommt schon immer 7x7 mit einer Tragkraft von 18 Kilo zum Einsatz. Ich könnte es niemals Verantworten einen Fisch zu verlieren, welcher dann sogar stirbt, nur weil ich unbedingt mit einem möglichst dünnen Vorfach oder einem"unauffälligen" Vorfach angeln muss um so vielleicht den einen oder anderen Hecht mehr zu fangen. Ich denke, dass ein guter Angler ein "auffälliges" Vorfach durch dass effektive abangeln eines Gewässers oder eine fängige Köderpräsentation und Gewässerkenntnisse wettmachen kann. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein 80er Hardmono soviel unauffälliger ist als ein angemessenes Stahlvorfach  in meinen Augen (min. 15kg).
> Wenn ich mit meinen Kumpel er (angelt immer mit 90er Flurocarbon)vom Boot aus gufiere muss ich mich nur in den seltensten Fällen über zu wenige Fänge beschweren.
> ...



Dann geh mit bestem Beispiel voran, nach deinen Aussagen nimm dann deinen Kumpel mit Hardmono nicht mehr mit zum angeln, so ein Tierquäler. 

Man man, um sich ein Urteil zu bilden sollte man beide Materialien oder alle vier Stahl FC HM Titan erstmal genutzt haben....
Ich habe früher Stahl genutzt, ein Abriss mit gehabt, wo ein schöner Hecht entkam.
Nun nutze ich entsprechend starkes FC oder HM, seit Jahren kein Fischverlust,  obwohl viele der Hechte von 1m+ während des gesamten Drills auf dem Vorfach kauten. 
Nur weil irgendwelche Leute der Werbung glaubten,  und mit 35oder40er HM und FC Vorfächern los gezogen sind weil die Werbung meinte es ist Hechtsicher,  sollte man nicht direkt wegen seiner eigenen Dummheit sagen das Zeug ist alles schlecht.
Richtig dimensioniert und bei entsprechenden Situation genutzt ist es genauso hechtsicher wie jedes Stahlvorfach auch....


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



> Richtig dimensioniert und bei entsprechenden Situation genutzt ist es genauso hechtsicher wie jedes Stahlvorfach auch....



Sinn würde es machen, wenn du uns jetzt noch an deinen Erkenntnissen
teilhaben lässt!
Was ist also der Durchmesser und Tragkraft für ein hechtsicheres Hardmono?
Oder soll dies dein Geheimnis bleiben?
Selbst benutze ich jetzt seit 2014 ein 1,2mm Mono (C.Zeck) mit 66kg Tragkraft, bisher ohne Verluste, allerdings wird diese Vorfach nach jedem Hecht gründlich nach Beschädigungen gesichtet und beim kleinsten Kratzer entsorgt!
Bisher kam für mich nur Stahl zum Einsatz, aber weil ich ein kombiniertes Spinnfischen auf Waller sowie Großhecht, mit big Baits praktiziere, bin ich beim Mono gelandet.
Das gleiche Vorfach benutze ich auch zum Bojenangeln auf Waller und auch dabei sind (große) Hechte immer wieder Beifang!
So hatte ich im Sommer einen Fehlbiss, von einem wahrscheinlich nicht gerade kleinem Hecht, auf einen(untoten) Köfi.
Das 1,2mm Vorfach war bis zu geschätzt 25 % des Vorfachdurchmessers eingeschnitten, es hob sich ein richtiger Spahn ab!
Wechseln war klar, aber es hat mich doch grübeln lassen, ob dieses Vorfach mit weiteren Verletzungen, Schnitten, an gleicher Stelle dem Drill eines kapitalen Hechtes standgehalten hätte?

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sinn würde es machen, wenn du uns jetzt noch an deinen Erkenntnissen
> teilhaben lässt!
> Was ist also der Durchmesser und Tragkraft für ein hechtsicheres Hardmono?
> Oder soll dies dein Geheimnis bleiben?
> ...





Ab 0,8 mm aufwärts....
Und auch nicht alle FC oder HM sind gleich gut...
Ich hatte immer das Climax,  gibs aber nicht mehr nun bin ich bei Pike FC von MB Fishing in 0.88er Stärke. 
Klar ist das sau dick und steif, aber wie bei dir bei großen Ködern ein guter Vorteil.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Nun nutze ich entsprechend starkes FC oder HM, seit Jahren mein Fischverlust,
> 
> Mit deinem Fischverlust mußt du klarkommen, aber andere würden ihre Hechte sicher gern behalten...
> 
> ...



Was wäre denn die entsprechende Situation, in der Mono genau so hechtsicher ist wie Stahl?|wavey:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was wäre denn die entsprechende Situation, in der Mono genau so hechtsicher ist wie Stahl?|wavey:



So aus mein erstmal kein gemacht...

Warum Lügner,  wenn ich einen Hecht von 115cm wie es als ein Beispiel der Fall war fange, der die 30er Castaic kopf voran genommen hat, im Drill sich wehrt und kämpft und mit den Kopf schüttelt,  dann ist es wohl der Fall, dass das Vorfach gut zwischen Zähnen standhalten musste.
Dies ist nur ein Beispiel...
Wie Taxi schreibt, wird sofort kontrolliert und bei der kleinsten Beschädigung gewechselt.
Ein Vorteil sehe ich eben in entsprechender Dimensionierung beim Jerken oder angeln mit großen Swimbaits,  da dort die Steifigkeit dazu führt, dass es weniger Verhedderungen mit den Drillingen gibt. (War vorher vielleicht nicht so eindeutig ausgedrückt)


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



> Ein Vorteil sehe ich eben in entsprechender Dimensionierung beim Jerken  oder angeln mit großen Swimbaits,  da dort die Steifigkeit dazu führt,  dass es weniger Verhedderungen mit den Drillingen gibt. (War vorher  vielleicht nicht so eindeutig ausgedrückt)


Das ist in der Tat der Grund für mich Mono(1,2mm) zu verwenden.
Früher habe ich dafür Spinnstangen aus Edelstahl verwendet, die aber durch ihre Reflexionen, nach meiner Meinung, eine erhebliche Scheuchwirkung haben.
Ich habe sogar versucht die Spinnstangen einzufärben, aber da hält keine Farbe drauf, zumindest nicht lange!
Zum "normalen" Spinnfischen verwende ich nach wie vor Stahl, welches in geringeren Durchmessern sicher hechtsicherer ist, als gleich dünnes HM oder FC.
Für's Big Bait Klatschen ist das Zeug(1,2mm) ideal.

Jürgen


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Die Benutzung von xy Mono kann durchaus Sinn machen, wie hier gesagt wird. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht mit Mono auf Hecht gehe.

Wer aber schreibt, das er H yx Mono benutzt sollte immer den entsprechenden Hinweis/Erklärung dazu geben. Besonders auf die stärke. 

Wir haben viele Leser hier die könnten sonst glauben oder bestätigt sein , das auch ein Mono was hier oder da noch übrig ist hechtsicher ist.

.... und das sind nicht nur Jungangler.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Für alle die ja behaupten nur Stahl ist Hechtsicher,  bitte mal Post 35 glaube war es im Raubfischfängethread lesen.
Verlust kann es mit jedem Material geben, ob falsch dimensioniert, verarbeitet oder beschädigt.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



> Für alle die ja behaupten nur Stahl ist Hechtsicher,  bitte mal Post 35 glaube war es im Raubfischfängethread lesen.



Du meinst den hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4266574&postcount=35

Hat mich nur darin bestätigt, dass Flexonit schon seit langem von mir nicht mehr verwendet wird!
Ich hab noch nie was von dem Stuff gehalten, entgegen anderer Meinungen.
Ein Kumpel wollte mich vor Jahren überreden, davon eine 100m Spule zu bestellen, die wir uns dann teilen sollten, schon damals war mir das Zeugs nicht geheuer?

Jürgen


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Für alle die ja behaupten nur Stahl ist Hechtsicher,  bitte mal Post 35 glaube war es im Raubfischfängethread lesen. Das steht nix, das der Hecht das Vorfach durch seine Zähne gekappt hat.
> Verlust kann es mit jedem Material geben, ob falsch dimensioniert, verarbeitet oder beschädigt. Das ist nie bestritten worden.




Ich halte es für müssig die Diskussion weiter zu führen. Jeder ist für sein Verhalten selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



> Jeder ist für sein Verhalten selbst verantwortlich.



Nicht so ganz, er sollte sich in erster Linie dem Fisch gegenüber verantwortlich zeigen!

Jürgen


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*

Hy
Ich selber verwende Kryston oder Kevlar oder 50 er geflochtene als Vorfach einfache Zahnseide gezwirbelt geht auch. Um das Vorfach an die Schnur anzubinden verwende ich einen Knoten den ich schon vorher in den Tips beschrieben habe. Dort könnt Ihr nachsehen.
Geht super den ich liebe einfache und praktische sowie wirksamen Sachen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## zokker (12. März 2016)

*AW: Bißfestes Vorfach*



rule270 schrieb:


> Geht super den ich liebe einfache und praktische sowie wirksamen Sachen.
> LG
> Rudi



Dann bist du kein deutscher ....


----------

